# Dog Friendly Furniture



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, we are officially on the lookout for new family room furniture. I wanted opinions on what is your favorite dog friendly couches/material- all of them get on the furniture and that isn't going to change. While we have a non shedding breed, I find my Ikea couch attracts every piece of hair that comes off the dogs, leaves, etc. I was thinking possibly leather and started to look but would love to hear everyone's advice on what they love but especially what to stay away from. This will be for the room we spend a lot of time in watching tv, reading, etc.

TIA!
Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Yep, leather is the best! It is washable and very dog friendly. It's warm in the winter and cooler in the summer, only true leather is though. I love mine!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Doesn't leather slide all over the place, though? Or, rather, the DOGS slide all over the place.

Sheri


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

After having our poodles eat through the back and front of our rather expensive couch I researched to see what would stand up to our animals. We settled on a full hide leather couch from Italy. We have now had it for four years and it looks as good as the day it was delivered. The dogs, a toy poodle and our new havanese try digging holes in it, throw up on it and we spill things on it. I wash it down with saddle soap once a month and then use a polish that came with it. It has a very long warranty and it looks better once it is used and abused. Looks like an old family piece, passed down for generations.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leather is the best, though you should polish regularly in case there are any marks on it to preserve the look.

Also, steer away from white! :fear:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, any alternative to leather? DH isn't a big leather fan but I think that is what I want.

Lina- I know better than white with my kids and the red dirt in my backyard... yikes!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

We have a microfiber couch, and I would NEVER recommend it!! Ugh!
It shows every little lick that the dogs do (and for whatever reason they love to lick it..ewwww!) and it shows alot of drips and dribbles. I don't like it at all!
I can't wait for the day when these wear out and we can get something new!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a chenille fabric sofa and so far it has held up well. If it needs to be spot cleaned, I just use a fabric cleaner I got at the market. The only part that takes a little abuse are the loose back pillows. Kodi and Shelby love to sleep on them, so we are always plumping up the pillows.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

We have a red corduroy sofa with loose pillow backs, made by MitchellGold and Bob Williams.
It has stood up very well for the 2 years that we have had it. The dogs are all over it, and we don't care.

It is very sturdy fabric and easy to clean.
Have fun shopping.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leather, leather, leather!! We got our first leather couch when our oldest (now 18) was a wee baby and have continued to buy leather couches since for different rooms. When we shopped for our last one, I would sit in it and discreetly scratch up a small area on the inside, near the cushions. If the scratches left a mark, we moved on. I know, it's probably NOT recommended, but there was no way we were going to get leather unless I knew for sure it would withstand puppy claws - I was still working on hubby to get a dog! lol 

So, choose a tough, thick leather and you'll be happy you did. Tell DH to sit on a throw if he doesn't like it!!! :biggrin1: 

We do have a denim sectional couch in the family room, from Ikea, that looks better and better as it ages, just like an old pair of your fave jeans. The slip covers are washable and it does remain quite clean-looking. Again, it's denim, so not every little mark shows up. We love that couch too!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, great tip about what leather to choose. Amanda, I was going to be a nay sayer about leather because our leather chair now has what I like to refer to as the "sundance catalog look" very scratched up by the boys claws. Our couch is a linen blend-- in a nice gold beige...or as one friend says "burlap" but it has hidden the abuse very well... but I know when it gets dirty-- so I was thinking about getting a washable slip cover next time. I heard that microfiber was the most wash and wear...but thanks for the info about showing everything. 

I will be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have leather and I love it. My dogs are not allowed on furniture,but with kids and critters---it has held up very well. I love how easy it is to clean...with kids I've had it puked on,pooped on,spilled on and with anything else,it would have been ruined....but not this leather. Do watch out though when looking for leather.There is a wide range of quality out there. (We did the scratch test like Marj didound

I was skeptical too about leather at first Amanda--but it'll grow on your hubby.:wink:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am also really interested in this thread - I definitely need a new family room couch!

Amanda, how about something with fabric in mixed colors....like white, black and white, and cream/sable? :biggrin1: 

Seriously, if not leather, it seems like something with a small pattern to hide any dog stains and fur blobs would be a good idea....

Didn't Judy's Hav, Doc, eat a hole in her leather living room couch cushion? Leather is similar to rawhide, no?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jane said:


> I am also really interested in this thread - I definitely need a new family room couch!
> 
> Amanda, how about something with fabric in mixed colors....like white, black and white, and cream/sable? :biggrin1:
> 
> ...


 Jane,
That is why I always tell puppy buyers to NEVER give their dog rawhide, unless they want their leather shoes and furniture to be chewed on as well. Plus, rawhide can splinter and cause internal damage.

As for cloth furniture with more then one neezer, I think it is hard to keep clean no matter what. Here, when it rains, the yard not only is wet, but can have muddy spots and of course the first place mine like to run to is on the sofa. Or what about those dreaded poopy butts that can happen even when their coat is cut down? Nah, leather is the way to go for me and my crew!!! You could always buy a slipcover to put on when company comes I suppose. <grin>


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Or what about those dreaded poopy butts that can happen even when their coat is cut down?


That's it - I'm getting a brown couch next time! :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Amanda I posted this video a long time ago...




and this was your reaction:


ama0722 said:


> Both of them are adorable! I also have to say, I LOVE your couch!
> 
> Amanda


We got the "sectional" at IKEA about two years ago? We LOVE it! It is leather, extremely comfortable-I've fallen asleep on it many a time, roomy- we can fit about five people plus dogs on it, durable-the great dane used to back up and "sit" on it next to me and my kids use it as a trampoline, and most importantly it hides the dirt (and boogers my kids are wiping on it...) and is so easy to clean.

Also, major plus, it was cheap! They still carry it at IKEA, it's called the Kramfors series. We got the dark brown color, although it pretty much looks black...We got a footstool, right side loveseat, left side loveseat to make our "sectional."


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- great reminder!!! Ikea is now quite the road trip though! I went out looking today and contemporary is definitely not the look around here! One of them every seat was a recliner  

Okay I did find a sectional that I liked- it was leahter on the sides but the cushions were all a brown velvet type material but pretty thick. I didn't ask what he material was cause I didn't want the sales people to stalk me. Any thoughts???


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Doc did chew a hole in our leather couch. He has never had rawhide, but the our leather is very loose, comfy and chewable, I guess. 
I did not tell you guys the next saga.....my DH just couldn't make himself put Doc in the expen when we weren't here or he was outside working. Uh huh....you guessed it. Doc chewed a HUGE hole in the back of the couch. We are still waiting for our new cushions and now we have a hole in the back...it's near the arm of the couch. I have taped it closed with a lovely clear tape! Because the leather is a loose, wrinkled look, I think we can mask the tape with a pillow once we get the cushions. I don't trust Doc not to continue his "fun" so I think now DH gets the picture and keeps him penned up. 

If you get leather...make sure it's a tight fit! Also, I am now trying to retrain the dogs not to get on the couch......


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Okay I did find a sectional that I liked- it was leahter on the sides but the cushions were all a brown velvet type material but pretty thick. I didn't ask what he material was cause I didn't want the sales people to stalk me. Any thoughts???


It will for sure grab and hold any fuzz, hair, etc. It sounds like microfiber that Katie mentioned. It is popular now for furniture manufactures to put leather on the outside and the microfiber on the cushions, saves money. Microfiber is very durable, but will not clean as easily as leather.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes our microfiber is durable, we have had it over 3 years now, and aside from the icky marks/dirt it still looks new!
If I do alot of scrubbing, I can get the marks to come off.....yet all it takes is one dog to hop up on the couch and lick or drool or whatever, and then the spot is back- so why bother! Ha!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Judy A said:


> I did not tell you guys the next saga.....my DH just couldn't make himself put Doc in the expen when we weren't here or he was outside working. Uh huh....you guessed it. Doc chewed a HUGE hole in the back of the couch.


No way, Judy! OMG. I'm so sorry. Your couch must be extremely tasty....

Maybe it's time to rearrange the furniture in the room so the back will be against a wall?


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

This is a great thread... we are looking for furniture for our new place and I was in love with microfiber. I guess per Katie's review its not dog friendly at all. 

Leather couches seem expensive, what other materials work well with dogs?


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Our couch is lifted off the ground{you can crawl under it, I mean Cooper can} and Cooper loves to hang out underneath it. It's like his special spot when he wants to get away.......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is interesting Katie, cause I have the microfiber/suade couches and I LOVE them. Yes the dogs do seem to lick them, and leave marks,. but once they dry, you cant see anything! they run in here from outside with wet feet, and there are footprints all over for about 20 minutes till it dries. I wonder why yours stains and mine doesn't ??hmmmm


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Jane, it's the back of the seat.....so it kind of sticks out!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Jane, it's the back of the seat.....so it kind of sticks out!


Oh no! Well, isn't is just so good that these Havs are so darned cute!!! :kiss:


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

How has the Ikea furniture held up? I've always thought of Ikea as college furniture so I've been hesitant to look at it in detail because from what I've heard from the college set, it doesn't hold up well. But I definitely like the look of the leather sofas and the prices seem reasonable. I'll probably be looking to buy next summer.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I've always found that with Ikea it's about what you pay. If you go for the cheaper-end of Ikea, things WILL fall apart - like the $130 four chair + table set I had in grad school that DH managed to break 3 of the 4 chairs from, LOL. However, the pricier stuff is actually very good! We have an AWESOME book case that is very heavy and very sturdy and that NO ONE believes is Ikea since it's really well made. Our coffee table, which is also one of the most expensive they have, we also get complimented on a lot. Basically, I wouldn't skimp at Ikea, but their more expensive items (still cheaper than a lot of furniture) really are pretty good stuff!

Just wanted to add that DH refuses to buy a dining room set from Ikea, though, so our table/chair set is from a more "expensive" store. After breaking those 3 chairs, he wasn't so happy about getting Ikea furniture to sit on, LOL.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> Leather is the best, though you should polish regularly in case there are any marks on it to preserve the look.
> 
> Also, steer away from white! :fear:


You're right about the white. I have it and it's hard to keep clean.
Oh I love the marks on leather....nice deep distressed leather. I couldn't find one that was comfortable though.
The den has white leather, the living room has cloth, and the office has cloth. While I love the look of distressed leather, the living room couch is the most comfortable but we still rarely use them. The office/entertainment room is the most used room in the house and the couch in it is a pia to keep the fur off of but a slicker brush run lightly over it takes it off.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just wanted to show the bookshelf... it can be seen in this picture with my sister holding Kubrick last Christmas.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Our sofa is slipcovered. I have an OCD about dust mites and things that can't be washed. When the cover gets dirty, I throw it in the washing machine (one piece at a time because it's large) and air dry it. It comes out looking like new and smells good, plus I know I got it clean. Pixie is such a midget though, that she can't even get up on the couch. She is content to sit on her dog pillow.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG Judy! I am so sorry to hear about the back of your couch!!! gee maybe the nice people at the furniture store can order you a back cushion too... I am so sorry.

Inspired by this thread, I took out my leather cleaning kit and cleaned and conditioned our leather chair yesterday (probably the first time in 5 years.) WOW. It almost looked like new...Until this afternoon when Jasper decided he like the "Sundance look" better and re-distressed the seat cushion as he dug his nest for his beauty nap. Oh well, it looked good for a day. But it isn't the hard finished leather that Marj was talking about.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Amy- great reminder!!! Ikea is now quite the road trip though! I went out looking today and contemporary is definitely not the look around here! One of them every seat was a recliner


Amanda I think they deliver :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina I love your bookshelves


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Katie and Laurie - What color is your microfiber? I have leather now which I love but my cat, Finn, pee'd on it awhile back. We've cleaned it the best we can but when it gets damp (we live on an island so this is often) the smell comes back. My DH refuses to buy new furniture until we're sure he won't do it again. Finn did this once when we brought a new cat in the house and once when Izzy came home. I'm debating between leather again or microfiber. Finn has also occassionally clawed the couch. DH also wants to have him declawed but he only does it when I haven't clipped his nails so I've been holding out on the declawing.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are a couple pics of the spots on the couch so you can see what I am talking about. Hope it doesn't gross you out too much!
I take a damp cloth and wipe them down about once a month (this is about 3 weeks since I last did it). I swear the spots show up again within a few days.
Like I said my dogs lick the couch, which leaves the wet spots. Plus wet paws etc. We don't eat or drink on the couch (might spill and make a spot..ha!)
But I just don't like the microfiber. I think it shows every little thing...ewwww!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Leather furniture is great for kids, furkids and DH's. I've found with a really good leather cleaner/conditioner and a throw toss, I'm good to go. Especially if you don't trust someone in particular (read...DH) . The quality of most other fabrics just don't seem to be as durable.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Katie, once you wipe your microfiber couch down with a wet cloth, then do the "spots" shown in your photos disappear completely? Or mostly?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I use warm water, and a Woolite pet cleaner. And lots and lots and lots of elbow grease. I can get most of the spots to dissapear, but it never looks "new". I have even tried my steam cleaner, it has an attachemnt. But scrubbing gets it better looking than the steam cleaner. And like I said, new spots show up again within days. It's very frustrating!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

We went to a furniture store this last weekend and asked about the microfiber couches.

The ones we looked at you can take the covers off and have drycleaned/etc. They say if you scotch guard it every 3 months it keeps it in better shape. 

I think I am going to get microfiber and just cover it when we dont have company. That way if anything goes bad I could probably order that cover from the manufacturer? I would think they would do something like that....


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I would love it if I could wash my cushion covers!
Our couch has recliners, so we can't slip cover it. But I think that's a great idea!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

We have leather...I have to say that it's a love-hate relationship.
I LOVE the fact that it's kid and furkid proof. 
I swear that it will stand up to anything and look no different BUT it's not nearly as cushy and comfy as our old sofa and loveseat were. 
So....because of the durability we have no plans to get rid of the leather anytime soon but I'm definately going to test the next living room set a little better before buying it.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Katie,

Forgot to mention....I luv your new avatar. Emmy is gorgeous :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Katie, I wonder if spraying your microfiber couch with Scotchgard would help keep it spot free after you clean it? They used to sell it in spray cans - I haven't looked for it in years though. The couch we got a few years ago came pretreated with it.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I never thought of that!
The next time I scrub it down I am going to try Scotchguarding it. I will let you know how it works!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Many years ago (I'm talking over 20) we had the couch we bought when we got married, recovered in a nylon velour fabric. That stuff wore like iron! It held up like nothing I'd ever seen. My DH loved it and refused to buy anything new until it wore out (do you know how embarrassing it is to have the 70's look going on in your house well into the 90's?) That couch and matching loveseat went through 2 kids, 3 cats, 2 dogs and even one grandchild before I finally said, enough and gave it to my DD. Honestly, it still didn't look too bad. Well, she used it for another 5 yrs. (it did have some wear spots by then, lol!) before she gave it to Goodwill.

My advice, don't buy nylon velour unless you REALLY love it! ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I never thought of that!
> The next time I scrub it down I am going to try Scotchguarding it. I will let you know how it works!


Test the Scotchgard in an inconspicuous area first, just to make sure it doesn't do anything weird to your couch!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Jane said:


> Test the Scotchgard in an inconspicuous area first, just to make sure it doesn't do anything weird to your couch!!


Jane...that's great advice. This would my DH :director: if the scotchguard decided to take on a life of its own :biggrin1:


----------

